# Anal Jihad: Sodomy OK to widen anus for bomb storage



## SFW (Dec 12, 2013)

London-Based Shiite Cleric Abdallah Al-Khilaf: A Wahhabi Fatwa that Permits Sodomy to Widen the Anus as a Means to place explosives in the anus for the purpose of Jihad has been issued.


Anal Jihad: Fatwa that Permits Sodomy to Widen the Anus as a Means to place explosives - Atlas Shrugs


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2013)

In related news, several ironmag mods are considering converting to Islam.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2013)

Im stuck on the third anal bead...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)

Like those nasty phuqers needed the go ahead.


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 12, 2013)

Its semi-common knowledge that they fuck each other, little boys frequently. I guess it falls down to the whole woman are only for breeding not for pleaure


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2013)

With how loose their asses are they should be more worried about the bombs falling out and exploding early.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2013)

tl0311 said:


> Its semi-common knowledge that they fuck each other, little boys frequently. I guess it falls down to the whole woman are only for breeding not for pleaure



They'll tell you straight out women are to marry boys are for fun.


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2013)

_*** & a Merry Christmas to*_ _*you all **




*_


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2013)

> Its semi-common knowledge that they fuck each other, little boys  frequently.



Sounds like catholic Priests and Imams have something in common.


----------



## bdad (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe Yeni will chime in.


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 13, 2013)

haha seems legit


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 13, 2013)

Vice has a great documentary on what's going on in the Afghan.  It'll make you sick.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 13, 2013)

I like how he is drinking his coffee, beans most likely from columbia, while on his computer, most likely made in china, in his rags most likely made in mexico talking about ethicay of taking ass rapings to train for anal bomb   hypocrites


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 13, 2013)

looks like they are graduating away from goats now...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 13, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> looks like they are graduating away from goats now...



Not really.  It's just how they get some strange.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 13, 2013)

hopefully they will enjoy the fucking more than blowing shit up


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 13, 2013)

They just blow everything up because they can't eat bacon.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 13, 2013)

bacon ammo...just saying


----------



## bdad (Dec 14, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -1073784 reputation points from [SIL].
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
hey

Regards,
[SIL]

To be the so called king of owning people you sure do suck dick so far,  wait thats probably a complament for you???​


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2013)

So, working over here...would drive into the FOBS and pass trucks waiting to get allowed to come inside. I'd see boys, 9-12 years old? Running around. I thought....they were the trucker's sons...hanging out w/ their fathers as he worked. Nope. They were...'comfort' to the 'men'....I've even read a 20 page document some time back from our intel guys about it...of the thing with the kids...the boys are referred to something as 'the beardless ones'....they can be like prized....whatever if 'handsome' enough....and tribes have actually fought over them.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 14, 2013)

We have men in America who like to be cornholed, we are just a little more excepting of the lifestyle....I remember reading a few blogs saying the Sunni's have one interpretation of anal sex and the Shiites have another...I take it with a grain of salt though as propaganda is rife on the Interweb.  I do remember seeing men holding hands in UAE and Bahrain...


----------



## bruno229 (Dec 14, 2013)

Whoa when did we discuss political /terrorist on this forum?  In new bit this is just too funny. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

